# 97 Altima: Radio/CD Turns off when I close Driver's Door



## ekaren (Feb 22, 2012)

Whenever I close the driver's side door, the radio and CD player stop playing. However, I can tell that I'm still getting power to the unit since the lights are still on, equalizer mores, and it shows my track number, etc.. Unfortunately, can't drive with the door open. 

What is the name of the bundle of wires that goes through the door? I'm a newbie here, but I'm not sure what to search for. I want to see what the other wires go to so I can make sure that the other components are working. My power door locks and power windows are fine, but I'm afraid something more important than the radio could malfunction.

Any other tidbits that would help are appreciated.


Thanks,
Karen


----------

